# Speaker Rattling



## BubNYY02 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have an '02 Spec-v and my driver's side speaker rattles like crazy. I don't t hink its the actual speaker becuase it stops rattling when i push on the speaker cover, so I think its the cover. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
Thanks!


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

BubNYY02 said:


> I have an '02 Spec-v and my driver's side speaker rattles like crazy. I don't t hink its the actual speaker becuase it stops rattling when i push on the speaker cover, so I think its the cover. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
> Thanks!


Do you have anything in the door pocket?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

take off the door panel and start the car, press on everything until the rattle stops. If you take the panel off and there is no rattle, the panel is resonating, in that case, buy some sound deadening (eDead, Second skin etc)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

In terms of a quick but effecient fix; if it is just the cover, take the door panel off and epoxy glue it.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

there is also aposibility of something being loose in there like screws or plastic clips or mabye something is loose


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

BubNYY02 said:


> I have an '02 Spec-v and my driver's side speaker rattles like crazy. I don't t hink its the actual speaker becuase it stops rattling when i push on the speaker cover, so I think its the cover. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
> Thanks!


Find some heat shrink, slice it, NOT in half, and use the grill to push the heat shrink it. That should do it.


----------

